# 1968 GTO Engine 400 Spark Plugs



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All: Wanting to change my Spark Plugs to the Best Plugs for driving
in Florida Hot Summer's. I got now AC-Delco R45S which came with the car.
Thank You... Bob


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rob40999 said:


> Hello All: Wanting to change my Spark Plugs to the Best Plugs for driving
> in Florida Hot Summer's. I got now AC-Delco R45S which came with the car.
> Thank You... Bob


Read this and then decide: Do split tip sparkplugs really work?


----------



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

*1968 gto spark plugs ????*

To PontiacJim: That was a good article on Spark Plugs. I was at Advance Auto, and the computer said, that a AutoLite Platinum plug AP85 would fit.
Since it cost more than the ACdelco R45S I thought I'll give them a try.
Also which way does the washer go on the Spark Plug????? I see that it has two different sides?????

Also if you remember I had my Base timing at 15 degrees BTDC, and I retarded it back to 12 degrees BTDC. Engine runs smooth, but I can feel the difference it acceleration. Much slowler with giving it the gas. RPM's are slow to get up there. Should I move it back to 15 degrees BTDC. You guys scared me about the detonation, and pinging if to far Advanced?????? I need some help here people. LOL LOL Have a good day... Bob  
Also does this Forum have Spell Check????? :-(


----------

